# Celebrities and Their Miu Miu - PICS ONLY



## Beach Bum

Please use this thread to post pics of celebrities and their MIU MIU bags..and accessories...THANKS!

*NO CHATTER WHATSOEVER! PICS ONLY!*

Please chat here: http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu-...he-miu-miu-reference-library-here-709452.html


----------



## bykimber

First to post !! 

Here's some pics of Stefani Pratt with a gorgeous bag from F/W collection !


----------



## kiki119

Nikki Reed (from Twilight Series)

Head to toes Miu Miu


----------



## kiki119

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## kiki119

Emma Stone / Miu Miu Heels


----------



## Etincelle

Keira Knightley


----------



## Etincelle

Victoria Beckham, Jessica Alba and?


----------



## Etincelle

Blake Lively


----------



## Etincelle

Victoria Beckham and Agyness Deyn


----------



## Etincelle

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## kiki119

Heidi Montag... Miu Miu Fall 09 runway socks


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italia  showgirl FEDERICA PANICUCCI  with a  new style bag(the same as kiki)


----------



## kiki119

Amanda Seyfried with Miu Miu clutch & shoes


----------



## IFFAH

Yvonne Lim, SG actress @ Star Awards 2010 in Miu Miu


----------



## CivicGirl

Jessica Alba with Shopping Pattina:


----------



## kiki119

Michael Jackson's Mother with the Pattina


----------



## kiki119

LC & Miu Miu


----------



## eveautumn

kate Bosworth


----------



## eveautumn

Kylie Minogue


----------



## eveautumn

Rachel Mcadams


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

bianca balti


----------



## blazedog

Credits to miumiuaddict


----------



## sweetfacespout

Mary-kate Olsen and her tie-dye miu miu clutch:





Nicole Richie and her miu miu pouch:





Jessica Alba and her lovely coffer:


----------



## blazedog

It's a Miu Miu on the left but I can't figure out exactly which style


----------



## artsygirl

Leighton Meester with MM shoes. Is the bag MM? I'm not sure...


----------



## artsygirl

I keep seeing celebrities in MM shoes! Here's Victoria Beckham:


----------



## oh_my_bag

Thandie Newton with her MM horn strap suede tote and Alexa Chung with a MM tote


----------



## oh_my_bag

Sienna Miller and Zoe Saldana both carrying nappa Cloquet


----------



## oh_my_bag

Claudia Schiffer and her Paloma


----------



## tiggernic

Lauren Conrad courtesy of glamour.co.uk


----------



## shesnochill

Chloe Moretz w/ a Miu Miu Bow!~


----------



## oh_my_bag

Frida Gustavsson and her mini bow in Nero


----------



## DisCo

Hailee Steinfeld with MiuMiu dress and clutch


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts


----------



## DisCo

More Emma Roberts


----------



## wildberry

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## wildberry

One more Gisele.
Older photo with the same bag.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wildberry

Same bag but carried by Ellen Pompeo this time _ Part#1





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wildberry

EP Part#2





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wildberry

Gisele again


----------



## blazedog

Love the turquoise


----------



## butterflygirl2

Sienna Miller


----------



## blazedog

Miu Miu Clutch


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## butterflygirl2

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana
(May 11, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## cologne

Rihanna with oversized clutch


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## blazedog

Same Matelasse Shopper Tote


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair
(June 12, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Princess Eugenie


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Billie Piper


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron credit: shoerazzi


----------



## steph22

Sarah Harding


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## bobobob

Bella Thorne


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Sarah Harding


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Zara Phillips


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Michelle Ryan


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mirand Kerr credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

AnnaSophia Robb credit: talkshoes


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## dfry

Miu Miu Culte shades worn by Rhianna and Miranda Kerr.


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## dfry

Solange Knowles in Miu Miu pants.


----------



## dfry

Felicity Jones in Miu Miu gown and slingback heels.


----------



## dfry

Emily Blunt in Miu Miu dress.


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham in Miu Miu top and skirt in Elle UK Magazine
Credit: perezhilton


----------



## dfry

Michelle Williams wearing Miu Miu in March 2013 Instyle magazine


----------



## dfry

Aubrey Plaza wearing Miu Miu dress


----------



## dfry

Kate Mara wearing Miu Miu cady frill flared dress 
Credit: shoerazzi and dailymail.co.uk


----------



## steph22

TOWIE's Billie Faiers


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell wearing Miu Miu in Feb 2013 Vogue Italia
Pic 1 (stole); pic 2 (glasses); pic 3 (shoes)
Credi: fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun wearing Miu Miu shoes (pic 1) and top (pic 2) in Vogue Italia


----------



## dfry

Daria Strokous wearing Miu Miu in March 2013 Vogue China 
Credit: thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Zen Sevastyanova wearing Miu Miu in Harpers Bazaar UK 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Miu Miu in cover of Purple Fashion Magazine


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in Miu Miu sunglasses


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing Miu Miu in AnOther Magazine


----------



## dfry

Kimbra


----------



## dfry

Kimbra wore same Miu Miu shoes throughout Grammy night
Credit instyle.com


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Miu Miu Extreme Catwalk Sunglasses


----------



## dfry

Gemma Arterton


----------



## ic_locon

Chloe Grace Moretz At London Heathrow Airport, 2013
Photo courtesy of look.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Juno Temple wearing Miu Miu outfit, headband, and bag


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington wearing Miu Miu dress


----------



## dfry

Rosamund Pike wearing Miu Miu shoes


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in Miu Miu sunglasses
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## dfry

Bonnie Chen in March 2013 Vogue China
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Miu Miu Sunglasses 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## steph22

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova wearing Miu Miu in March 2013 L'Officiel Paris
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington arrives at the Oscars at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 24, 2013 in Hollywood, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Raquel Zimmerman with Miu Miu handbag (pic 1) and Miu Miu jacket (pic 2) in March 2013 Vogue US 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Sibui Nazarenko in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain Credit myfashionphotography


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz at Paris airport


----------



## dfry

Solange Knowles wearing miu miu sunglasses
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Kristen McMenamy wearing Miu Miu head to toe in March 2013 W Magazine 
Credit wmagazine


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount wearing Miu Miu in March 2013 Elle 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell in March 2013 Vogue USA


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz touring Paris with her mom


----------



## dfry

Kendra Spears wearing Miu Miu dress in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Stephanie Seymour in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar UK


----------



## dfry

Alice Englert in March 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit emmanueltjiya


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Tomlinson in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Aline Weber in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Anais Mali wearing Miu Miu stole in March 2013 Vogue USA


----------



## dfry

Cameron Diaz wearing Miu Miu in March 2013 Interview Russia 
Credit imageamplified


----------



## dfry

Carine Roitfeld wearing Miu Miu sweater and top in fashion website net-a-porter's weekly eZine 
Credit dailymail.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Elle and Dakota Fanning wearing Miu Miu shoes in February 2013 Vogue Korea 
Credit emmanueltjiya


----------



## steph22

mia wasikowska


----------



## dfry

Estelle Yves wearing Miu Miu in Feb 2013 L'Officiel Netherlands


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in Miu Miu sunglasses


----------



## dfry

Wang Xiao wearng Miu Miu in March 2013 Elle USA


----------



## dfry

Steffi Soede in March 2013 Elle Netherlands


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken wearing Miu Miu in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount in Feb 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit modelsrule


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole


----------



## dfry

Martha Hunt in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Adriana Lima in Miu Miu Spring 2013 Campaign


----------



## steph22

Princess Marie of Denmark


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon wearing Miu Miu Dress
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Miu Miu sunglasses during Milan fashionweek 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Hochguertel in March 2013 Cosmopolitan Spain


----------



## bobobob

January Jones  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Du Juan  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Bernier  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Saldana credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in April 2013 Glamour France


----------



## dfry

Bonnie Chen a different page from in March 2013 Vogue China 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Sui He in March 2013 Harpers Bazar China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Naomie Harris wearing Miu Miu dress


----------



## dfry

Rihanna


----------



## dfry

Katie Couric wore Miu Miu shoes on her show
Credit katiecouric.com


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain wearing Miu Miu top in Feb 2013 InStyle UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Teresa Palmer in March 2013 InStyle 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Guinevere Van Seenus in April 2013 Vogue UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Saoirse Ronan in March 2013 InStyle USA 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Aymeline Valade in March 2013 Harpers Bazaar 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Ming Xi in March 2013 ELLE Taiwan 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina wearing Miu Miu skirt in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun in April 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Marlene Gaasbeek in April 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Malene Knudsen in April 2013 Elle UK 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Paulina Heiler in April 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Vika Falileeva in April 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

Kimberly Stewart
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Giedre Dukauskaite in April 2013 Elle Italy 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Miu Miu in April 2013 Vogue US 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Saskia De Brauw in April 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Miu Miu oxfords 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Jessical Biel in Miu Miu shoes
Credit outfitid, justjared, and popsugar


----------



## dfry

Christina Aguilera wearing Miu Miu shoes at the Kids' Choice Awards 2013 
Credit justjared and 9news


----------



## dfry

Kate Moss wearing Miu Miu in April 2013 Vogue Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Miu Miu in April 2013 Vogue Russia
 Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz at LAX
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele wearing Miu Miu ankle boots
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Jada Pinkett Smith wearing Miu Miu dress at the premiere of their new documentary, "Free Angela & All Political Prisoners" in New York.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba in May 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Catherine McNeil wearing Miu Miu in May 2013 Vogue Japan 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Miu Miu sunglasses.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr above also wearing Miu Miu crystal-embellished crosssgrain slippers and the sunglasses are Catwalk.
Credit justjared and net-a-porter


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole


----------



## dfry

Christy Turlington in March 2013 California Style Magazine. 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wearing Miu Miu crystal-encrusted parrot sandals
Credit hausofrihanna and justjared


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Miu Miu Catwalk sunglasses with son Flynn, going to an indoor park today.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## sissalovebags

Jessica Alba, Keira Knightley e Resee Whiterspoon crazy for  the Coffer bag


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing Miu Miu in May 2103 Vogue 
Credit vogue


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss wearing Miu Miu shoes in May 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Rumer Willis in Los Angeles
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Hailee Steinfeld with Miu Miu clutch at the City Year Los Angeles Spring Break: Destination Education event held at Sony Pictures Studios in Culver City, CA 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Katie Chang wearing Miu Miu dress and clutch at the premiere of A Birders Guide To Everything during the 2013 Tribeca Film Festival on Sunday afternoon (April 21) in New York City
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna Instagram wearing Miu Miu sunglasses and sandals 
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

Shala Monroque wearing Miu Miu dress to the Chanel Tribeca Film Festival Artists Dinner on April 24, 2013 in New York City 
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Shala Monroque attended the Miu Miu Fall-Winter 2013 Ready-to-Wear show as part of Paris Fashion Week on March 6, 2013 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Miu Miu shoes at LAX April 26, 2013
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## LV1382

bykimber said:


> First to post !!
> 
> Here's some pics of Stefani Pratt with a gorgeous bag from F/W collection !


Gorgeous!!


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry, Florence Welch, and Jessie Ware, who is wearing Miu Miu, at the Great Gatsby pre-premiere cocktail party in New York April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Natalie Joos in a Miu Miu dress at Ferragamos LIcona Launch in NYC 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Florence Welch wearing Miu Miu at the premiere of The Great Gatsby on May 1 at Lincoln Center in New York City 
Credit justjared and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard in Miu Miu sandals


----------



## dfry

Catherine Martin in wore Miu Miu with Baz Luhrmann at The Great Gatsby Catherine Martin and Miuccia Prada Dress Gatsby exhibition at the Prada New York Epicenter 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun in Prada at The Great Gatsby Catherine Martin and Miuccia Prada Dress Gatsby exhibition at the Prada New York Epicenter 
Credit designscene


----------



## steph22

Sarah Harding


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

Kate Bosworth wore Miu Miu top and skirt (according to rcfa) at the screening of her latest movie 'Black Rock', held at ArcLight Hollywood 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Miu Miu in June 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Hailee Steinfeld at LAX on May 24 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## dfry

Gwen Stefani with Miu Miu Vitello Shine bag at producer Joel Silver's Memorial Day bash in Malibu, California on May 27
Credit justjared and starstyle


----------



## Pursebop

*Celebrity Fashion Review: ********'s Picks at the Billboard Music Awards by ********.com

#******** #PurseBopPicks #TPFChanel #JenniferLopez...

Come see the full story at my blog *


----------



## dfry

Emily Blunt wore Miu Miu gown to the premiere of her film 'Arthur Newman' held at the ArcLight Hollywood on April 18 in Hollywood. 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore a Miu Miu coat when she performed at the Mawazine Festival in Morocco on May 25 
Credit hausofrihanna


----------



## dfry

Vanessa Hudgens wore Miu Miu Gladiator Sandals in Los Angeles May 29 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller with Miu Miu bag whlie out with fiance Tom Sturridge on June 1 in New York City's West Village 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Candice Swanepoel wore Miu Miu in June 2013 Vogue, Australia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wore Miu Miu Glitter Finished Leather brogues while performing at CMA Fest in Nashville, TN  June 6 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## dfry

Sienna Miller has her Miu Miu bag while carrying baby Marlowe and shopping with Tom Sturridge's mom, Phoebe Nicholls, in NYC on June 8 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore a Miu Miu coat and skirt at San Carlos Restaurant on June 11 in London, England.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Rihanna wore a Miu Miu leather skirt in Amsterdam June 24 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Leighton Meester


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton wore Miu Miu on the cover of July 2013 Vogue Brazil 
Credit vogue.globo


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## bobobob

Minnie Mouse wearing Miu Miu dress


----------



## bobobob

Toni Garrn zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Burke-Charvet


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Burke-Charvet zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brooke Burke-Charvet zimbio


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Michelle Dockery


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## bobobob

Actress Carey Mulligan attends the Miu Miu Women's Tales during the 70th Venice International Film Festival on August 29, 2013 in Venice, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gabrielle Union attends the Miu Miu Women's Tales during the 70th Venice International Film Festival on August 29, 2013 in Venice, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Poots


----------



## Golden Chick

Reese Witherspoon-Miu Miu Coffer Bag


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Atlanta De Cadenet Taylor
 (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Rashida Jones and Dianna Agron 
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## bobobob

Taylor Swift (shoes)


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyong'o zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones (top)


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## annniu

Same style...MiuMiu new tote


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe
(Source: Neil P. Mockford/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Heather Locklear


----------



## bobobob

Lily Cole


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux


----------



## bobobob

Daisy Lowe


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Tsui facebook/miu-miu


----------



## bobobob

South Korea actress Park Shin-Hye


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese Actress Shu Qi


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy


----------



## bobobob

Karena Ng


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Strang


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Tse


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## dfry

Lupita Nyongo in Miu Miu Spring 2014 Campaign
Credit just jared


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Olsen in Miu Miu Spring 2014 Campaign


----------



## dfry

Bella Heathcote in Miu Miu Spring 2014 Campaign


----------



## dfry

Elle Fanning in Miu Miu Spring 2014 Campaign


----------



## dfry

Michelle Dockery wore a Miu Miu dress at the screening of the fourth season premiere of Downton Abbey December 10, 2013 in New York City.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Hailee Steinfeld wore a Prada dress to the luncheon to celebrate the 2014 Golden Globes Weekend on January 11 in Los Angeles.
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## bobobob

Jessie J zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Sarah Paulson


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Riley Keough


----------



## steph22

Sami Gayle 
(Source: Andrew Toth/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Mimi Xu aka DJ Misty Rabbit


----------



## steph22

Natalie Coyle


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## dfry

Lupita Nyongo wore Miu Miu at the 2014 Vanity Fair Oscar party on March 2 in West Hollywood
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Brie Larson wore Miu Miu to the Vanity Fair Oscar party March 2 in West Hollywood 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wore Miu Miu to the Vanity Fair Oscar party March 2 in West Hollywood 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## dfry

Margot Robbie
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux wore Miu Miu at the 2014 British Academy Film Awards held at The Royal Opera House on February 16 in London, England.
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux wore Miu  Mui at the 'La belle et la Bete photocall in during the Berlin Film Festival Feb 14.
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## Kristin3

Charlotte Casiraghi of Monaco with Miu Miu nappa cloquet frame bag


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Claire Richards


----------



## steph22

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Melanie Griffith


----------



## steph22

Claire Richards


----------



## steph22

Sam Faiers


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Sam Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Tuppence Middleton


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen and Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Rachel McAdams


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## dfry

FelicityJones wore Miu Miu at the premiere of 'The Amazing Spider-Man 2' 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Foxes


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Billie Faeirs


----------



## steph22

Emily Browning


----------



## steph22

Isla Fisher


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Bella Thorne


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Nicolleta Romanoff


----------



## steph22

Lena Dunham


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## stylin76

steph22 said:


> Lena Dunham
> 
> View attachment 2733991


does anyone know what brand are these shoes?


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Nicole Peltz


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## hiddencharms

Kiko Mizuhara shopping in Miu Miu


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Keira Knightley


----------



## steph22

Mia Wasikowska


----------



## steph22

Billie Piper


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## steph22

Fearne Cotton


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## anoudelman

My name is Alex Noudelman and I've worked in retail for a number of years. Alex Noudelman now works in Digital Marketing and has written content on the top 10 most expensive brands in the world for women. I see how Miu Miu is expensive and worn by celebrities in all walks of life, especially at the Academy Awards. I am not a big fan of Miu Miu and I believe they should be more innovative in their styles. What's your take on this?

Best Regards,
Alex Noudelman


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Renew Zellweger


----------



## steph22

Imogen Poots


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Imogen Poots


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole


----------



## ayumiken

the two start together... loving it


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Saoirse Ronan 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Tamsin Egerton


----------



## miriammarquez

Camilla Belle


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## steph22

Elle Fsnning


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## John008

Wow.. Looking Beautiful. Wonderful photography Great Thanks


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Lily-Rose Depp


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Foster


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Roberts


----------



## dangerouscurves

steph22 said:


> Yolanda Foster
> 
> View attachment 3261843



Wrong post.


----------



## steph22

dangerouscurves said:


> Wrong post.




Yes sorry should have been in Prada.


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Bilson


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Sarah Harding


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## mari_merry

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Miroslava Duma


----------



## steph22

Mademoiselle Yulia


----------



## steph22

Ella Purnell


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright


----------



## steph22

Rowan Blanchard


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Foster


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan at the Social Good Summit in 2015.


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams


----------



## steph22

Lara Stone


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

Julia Restoin-Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## Mimi_09

Miranda Kerr


----------



## Mimi_09

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Mimi_09

Taylor Swift


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Lily Cole


----------



## steph22

Alycia DebnamCarey


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Julia Garner


----------



## steph22

Sophia Lillis


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Dakota and Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Eve Hewson


----------



## steph22

Dakota and Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Clara Paget


----------



## steph22

Zonnique Pullins


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Lauren Santo Domingo


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Selma Blair


----------



## bobobob

Tia Mowry


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Mia Goth


----------



## steph22

Haifaa al-Mansour


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Dree Hemingway


----------



## steph22

Bruna Marquezine


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Berenice Bejo


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## Manny Miu Miu Lover

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## Manny Miu Miu Lover

Love this look!!!


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Amandla Stenberg


----------



## steph22

Alice Eve


----------



## steph22

Lana Condor


----------



## steph22

Alia Shawkat


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Wright


----------



## Manny Miu Miu Lover

steph22 said:


> Miley Cyrus
> 
> View attachment 4321737



I LOVE THIS LOOK. That velvet evening bag is so beautiful I saw it in person and was blown away, I love how she dressed it down


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## bobobob

Ramona Singer


----------



## bobobob

Alison Brie


----------



## bobobob

Constance Wu


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Clara Luciani


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Daur


----------



## bobobob

Morgane Polanski


----------



## bobobob

Thomasin McKenzie


----------



## bobobob

Hana Cross


----------



## bobobob

Irene Bae


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Morgane Polanski


----------



## bobobob

Sami Gayle zimbio


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Lila Moss


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## steph22

Bruna Marquezine


----------



## steph22

Aja Naomi King


----------



## steph22

Mackenzie Foy


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Emma MacKey


----------



## steph22

Beanie Feldstein


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Cailee Spaeny


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Laetitia Casta


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## marcimaria621

bykimber said:


> First to post !!
> 
> Here's some pics of Stefani Pratt with a gorgeous bag from F/W collection !


Soo cute..


----------



## marcimaria621

CivicGirl said:


> Jessica Alba with Shopping Pattina:


Awww.. That's cute


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Hunter Schafer


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling


----------



## steph22

Margaret Qualley


----------



## steph22

Billie Piper


----------



## steph22

Diana Silvers


----------



## steph22

Brit Marling


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Lucy Boynton


----------



## steph22

Amelia Windsor


----------



## bobobob

Hana Cross


----------



## bobobob

Lili Reinhart


----------



## bobobob

Raffey Cassidy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zita Harnot zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bel Powley  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Kahawaty zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Clara Luciani  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Corrin


----------



## bobobob

Noee Abita zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ami and Aya Suzuki zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gugu Mbatha-Raw  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Neelofa zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Niedzielski  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lachlan Watson


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Golovanoff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Yang Chaoyue zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ludivine Sagnier zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kiersey Clemons zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Daur


----------



## bobobob

Leonie Hanne


----------



## bobobob

Violet Chachki


----------



## bobobob

Miss Fame


----------



## steph22

Lili Reinhart


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Kesha


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Lachlan Watson


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Canalis


----------



## steph22

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## steph22

Emma Corrin


----------



## steph22

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## steph22

Nathalie Emmanuel


----------



## sdkitty

steph22 said:


> Nathalie Emmanuel
> View attachment 4842569


are these gathered bags back?  or did they never leave?  I like them


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Poppy Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Lili Reinhart


----------



## songan

Won Young, Kpop idol:


----------



## songan

Jisoo (김지수), lead vocalist of Black Pink


----------



## songan

May 26, 2021
Model Moka Fang (方媛)and her actor/singer husband Aaron Kwok (郭富城) are out on a social engagement to watch horse racing at Happy Valley Racecourse. Mr. Kwok owns one of the wining horses. Miss Fang is wearing a Miu Miu black and white dress and is carrying a white leather purse with distinctive Miu Miu patterning.





Aaron owns the winner of the Race 7 Java Handicap (Class 3): Dancing Fighter.


----------



## songan

Irene (배주현) is the main representative, singer and dancer of SM Entertainment's Red Velvet pop idol group.


^*MIU MIU Checked Wool-Blend Tweed Jacket*


^*MIU MIU Off-Shoulder Strap Cropped Top* & *MIU MIU logo quilted bag* & *MIU MIU Patent Leather Sling-Back Pumps *
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Victoria Song (宋茜), former member of SM Entertainment's f(x) girl group and current actress in China, wears MIU MIU Haute Couture and Ready-to-Wear in her music videos

*

*
 ^*MIU MIU Golf Cap & MIU MIU Crystal Shirt* 

*


^MIU MIU Mink Fur With Intarsia in Begonia Pink *


----------



## songan

Giana Jun / Jun Ji Hyun ( 전지현 ) wears MIU MIU ready-to-wear and haute couture items in the Korean drama The Legend of the Deep Sea, where she plays the part of a mermaid living amongst humans.


^ MIU MIU Pearl Embellished Mohair Shearling Slide Sandals ($950)  


^ MIU MIU Guipure Lace Trimmed Checked Wool Coat ($3000)


^ MIU MIU Oversized Argyle Wool Cardigan ($678)


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei  (宋妍霏) is former JYP Entertainment trainee, who became an actress in China. She is 1/8 British and 7/8 Chinese and goes by the name Cecelia Boey.


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic, Turkic-Serbian socialite and fashion personality, still likes to buy Miu Miu. She purchased a fun and bright orange color for summer and fall seasons.


*^MIU SPIRIT CIRÉ MINI-BAG*
Product code 5NE841_2DPM_F0009


----------



## songan

Camilla Coelho
MIU MIU x Levi Collection --> Summer 2021 denim collection 



^ Miu Miu x Levis: Denim Jeans  
Product code GWP379_1Y50_F0008


@miumiu @levis


----------



## songan

Seulgi (슬기) wears Miu Miu and Prada.



Miu Miu Viscose Striped Cardigan $2120 Rp 30.528.000


----------



## songan

Superstar Jun Ji Hyun wears an entire Miu Miu 2016 runway look in episode 7 of the K-drama, The Legend of the Deep Sea.


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* (이지아 AKA 李智雅) has a white Miu Miu Madras handbag in Penthouse ( 펜트하우스 ), Season 3, Episode 6


MIU MIU Madras Leather Handbag
($2,250 USD, ₩ 2,575,575.00/MYR 9,420.75/IDR 32,738,512.50)

SOURCES:
@kdrama_fashion @miumiu


----------



## songan

Israeli-American actress *Gal Gadot*




Miu Miu Feather and Silk Satin-Trimmed Crystal-Embellished Velvet Coat in Black
Miu Miu Satin Crystal-Embellished Sandals


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a dark and troubled writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아).
She wears MIU MIU in episode 13.



_MIU MIU Cropped Ruffled Lace Top and  MIU MIU Macramé Rose Skirt_


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as a woman with a difficult personality and a troubled past in the Korean drama, It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). Seo Ye Ji wears MIU MIU in episode 15, specifically a MIU MIU Organza Top and a MIU MIU Embellished Faille Cady Mini Dress.






SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) - Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer, songwriter, dancer and performer


SOURCE: @somsomi0309


----------



## songan

*SOMI *(소미) wears MIU MIU Military Style Knee High Boots in her MNET Countdown Performance of "What You Waiting For". The top and skirt are by Dion Lee.





ID done by songan
Instagram: songsenkei


----------



## songan

Im Jin-A (임진아) professionally known as* NANA* (나나)

*MIU SASSY MATELASSÉ NAPPA LEATHER HANDBAG*
Product code 5BA200_N88_F0002_V_GOO ($2500 USD)


----------



## songan

*Jeon SoMi* (전소미) wears MIU MIU Metallic Platform shoes in the music video for "What You Waiting For".




MIU MIU Metallic Platform Sandals
Designer Style ID: 5XZ414FB1253L7S


----------



## songan

*Jennie - *K-pop idol from BlackPink


SOURCE: https://www.milanshishang.com/CHANELbao/zixun/15269.html


----------



## songan

*Han Sohee *(이소희) acts as Yu Nabi in Nevertheless (알고있지만). In episode 4, she walks around the campus wearing a gorgeous floral printed dress from Miu Miu while slinging a black Margot crossbody small bag from Joy Gryson.


----------



## songan

*Olivia Palmero* - fashion and makeup company entrepreneur
Zimmermann scarf, Piaget dress,* Miu Miu silver flats*, Gatti Milano handbag


----------



## songan

*Xenia Adonts* - Serbian socialite and entrepreneur in Paris
All the MIU MIU outfits...


----------



## songan

WHO: Rihanna
WHAT: Miu Miu dress, Dior chains, and Amina Muaddi heels
WHERE: Giorgio Baldi Restaurant 
WHEN: August 20, 2021


SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## songan

*Daisy Edgar-Jones* - British actress attends the BAFTA awards


----------



## songan

*Louise Wong* (王丹妮) - high fashion model takes her own photos for her social media


----------



## songan

Actress *Lareina Song* / Song Zhu'er (宋祖儿) wears a Miu Miu blouse and skirt in her social media posts to promote Miu Miu.


SOURCE: inf.news, Sina Weibo blog


----------



## songan

*Irene *from Red Velvet wears MIUMIU on-stage.


----------



## songan

*Jean Campbell* - high fashion model


----------



## songan

British actres*s Emily Blunt* wore Miu Miu Smu 55V Sunglasses and Miu Miu Polka Dot Dress with white trainers in New York City.


----------



## songan

Shin MinA (신민아) carried a MIU MIU Miu Sassy Matelassé Nappa Leather Handbag ($2,400) in tvN's Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 7. She acts as a dentist from the big cities who is forced to move to a small little town, leading to a light hearted romance.


----------



## songan

Korean actress Shin MinA (신민아) wore a MIU MIU Striped Poplin Blouse ($1,450) in tvN's Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha, episode 7.


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragani wears MIU MIU Booties.


----------



## songan

Shin Min-Ah (신민아) wore MIU MIU Prince of Wales Check Fil-À-Fil Cotton Shirt (SGD 1,610) AND YOU Songak Short Pants (SGD 158) & BOTTEGA VENETA Point Bag, Chalk ($3,150 USD) in tvN's heart-warming romantic comedy Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 9.


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## songan

Shin Min-Ah (신민아) wore MIU MIU Prince of Wales Check Fil-À-Fil Cotton Shirt (SGD 1,610) AND YOU Songak Short Pants (SGD 158) & BOTTEGA VENETA Point Bag, Chalk ($3,150 USD) in tvN's heart-warming romantic comedy Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha episode 9.


----------



## steph22

Thylane Blondeau


----------



## steph22

Serena Williams


----------



## songan

Camila Coelho


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Katherine Langford


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Ever Anderson


----------



## steph22

Josephine de La Baume


----------



## steph22

Maddie Ziegler


----------



## songan

Lucy Hale




	

		
			
		

		
	
Miu Miu Coffer bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Miu Miu loafers
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 5, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Tamara Kalinic dressed up as a guest for the MIU MIU SS 2022 fashion show:


#PFW # Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: IG


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts frolics in the rain after attending the MIU MIU S/S 2022 fashion show.


#PFW # Paris Fashion Week


----------



## songan

As a guest for the MIU MIU S/S 2022 runway show, actress Halle Bailey was photographed wearing "matching crystallized set that left mouths agape. Styled by Nikki Cortez, Halle's crop top and skirt had crystals dripping down the sides that matched perfectly with her glistening JéBlanc earrings".



#PFW # PARIS FASHION WEEK
SOURCE: https://www.popsugar.com/fashion/halle-bailey-miu-miu-crystal-skirt-paris-fashion-week-48537222


----------



## songan

Jisoo Kim (김지수) of BlackPink is technically the global ambassador for Dior, but Jisoo has been photographed in Miu Miu dresses in the past...



SOURCE: IG@sooyaaa__


----------



## songan

Actress Bridgette Qiao otherwise known as Qiao Xin (乔欣) was a guest at a MIU MIU event in Shanghai, China.


----------



## songan

Susie Lau otherwise known as Susie Bubble:

#PARIS FASHION WEEK #PFW
SOURCE: IG@susiebubble


----------



## charlottawill

Jennifer Gates pre-wedding with her mom Melinda in Manhattan:


----------



## songan

Actress Zhou Yutong (周雨彤) attended the star studded Miu Miu sponsored event in China in a beautiful black Miu Miu dress.
She's a flamboyant gamine in the Kibbe classification system.




5' 10" German model Leonie Hanne wore the same dress, but styled it differently. She's a dramatic classic type in the Kibbe System.
Who wore it better? (You can mentally judge, but don't post your comments on this thread).


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## songan

Moka Fang (方媛) - model and wife of entertainer Aaron Kwok


----------



## steph22

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## songan

American actress and model Ever Anderson attended the MIU MIU Spring/Summer 2022 runway show.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 #PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

songan said:


> Lucy Hale
> 
> View attachment 5215368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu Coffer bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu loafers
> #PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021
> SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Starlet Ever Anderson


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Kate Middleton


----------



## steph22

Milla Jovovich


----------



## steph22

Aimee Lou Wood


----------



## steph22

Nicola Coughlan


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Camille Rowe


----------



## steph22

Camila Mendea


----------



## steph22

Ella Purnell


----------



## steph22

Ever Anderson


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## poleneceline

South Korean idol Jang Wonyoung from IZONE/IVE. I love this girl so much.


----------



## poleneceline

More Jang Wonyoung:


----------



## poleneceline

Jang Wonyoung:


----------



## poleneceline

Jang Wonyoung:


----------



## poleneceline

Jang Wonyoung:


----------



## poleneceline

G-IDLE Minnie:


----------



## poleneceline

IVE Jang Wonyoung


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## poleneceline

Im Yoona


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Mia Regan


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Pilar Rubio


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## steph22

Pauline Ducruet


----------



## poleneceline

G-IDLE Miyeon


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Lili Reinhart


----------



## steph22

Raffey Cassidy


----------



## steph22

Katherine Waterston


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Natasha Lyonne


----------



## steph22

Josephine de La Baume


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lili Reinhart


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Marisa Abela


----------



## steph22

Cindy Bruna


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------



## steph22

Ayesha Curry


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer and Sinéad Burke


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Zaya Wade


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Amiaya


----------



## steph22

Candela Pelizza


----------



## steph22

Logan Polish


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------



## grismouette

Josefinehj in rtw


----------



## grismouette

Rumi Neely (skirt not bag)


----------



## grismouette

Bella poarch




From ig


----------



## grismouette

Emili sindlev


----------



## steph22

Princess Maria-Olympia


----------



## steph22

Milly Alcock


----------



## steph22

Princess Maria-Olympia of Greece


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------

